
$190M is in limbo as Crypto exchange founder takes password to the grave - ritchiea
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-cryptocurrency-quadrigacx-20190204-story.html
======
onion2k
There are rumours abound that the founder might not be quite as dead as his
widow claims. [https://futurism.com/growing-suspicion-crypto-ceo-faked-
deat...](https://futurism.com/growing-suspicion-crypto-ceo-faked-death)

